# Look into my eyes...(warning, snake pic)



## Michaelaw (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## icassell (Aug 1, 2008)

Excellent composition and exposure!


----------



## Kyuss (Aug 1, 2008)

Excellent! I really like this pic. The DOF is perfect, it really makes his eyes "pop" out at you.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 2, 2008)

the colours...wow !! thanks for sharing !


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a wonderful photo!
And aren't they cute? They have such pretty faces!
I got bitten by one yesterday, but it is not too bad.


----------



## Overread (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with the others - a fantastic shot which works really well!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## John_Olexa (Aug 2, 2008)

Neat shot! Snakes are awesome!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree...nice composition and colours, and it's great that it's staring right into the camera. How close were you?

OMG, Lafoto, you got bitten? I don't care if it didn't hurt, that would freak me out VERY much.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, I started (made it a little worse since that then made the little teeth - with their tiny barbs! - scratch through the skin), but hey, you hardly see any of it any more today (within less than 24 hours). So no reason to get freaked. Only the more reason to be careful at feeding time.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## icassell (Aug 2, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> OK, I started (made it a little worse since that then made the little teeth - with their tiny barbs! - scratch through the skin), but hey, you hardly see any of it any more today (within less than 24 hours). So no reason to get freaked. Only the more reason to be careful at feeding time.




Also you could injure the teeth and cause severe oral infections!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope my hand did not do that to the poor snake!!! :shock:

Anty, the smilies you find are ... sooo funny. And one for each and EVERY possible situation! Amazing!


----------



## motorshooter (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice image


----------



## Michaelaw (Aug 2, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I agree...nice composition and colours, and it's great that it's staring right into the camera. How close were you?
> 
> OMG, Lafoto, you got bitten? I don't care if it didn't hurt, that would freak me out VERY much.



Was about two and a half to three feet (much to the dislike of the snake) with 70-300mm.

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2008)

Where did the light come from?
My attempts to capture our snakes (well: Sabine's snakes) in their "home", i.e. the terrarium all look downright BAD. Nothing works. Too dark in there. And they HATE flash!!!


----------



## Michaelaw (Aug 2, 2008)

The light was behind some big white clouds, a sort of big heavenly softbox


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2008)

You met that beauty OUT IN THE WILD :shock: --- oh, you LUCKY one!!!


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice shot, Michael. You really got that sense of "come on, I dare ya!"


----------



## JYoung (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the colors of this snake. Great shot!!


----------

